# Fave food! MMM



## singinmys0ng (May 2, 2005)

Okay i was eatiing and i was on specktra at the same time and i was like omg i wonder what everyone's fave food is?! I mean..if you have this good of taste in makeup..then who knows what everyone's fave food is!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So with that I would have to say mine is.chinse food and soft shelled crabs..i just can never get enough of both!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

My mom makes very good spring rolls and satays I could kill for!
And I love a dessert called Palitao! I something made out of rice flour and coco flakes...sooo delicious...
And I love Thai Food....
and pasta with sugo...


----------



## laceymeow (May 2, 2005)

cheese pizza (esp. chicago style, mmmm) 
gnocchi 
thai red curry w/ tofu
chipotle vegetarian fajita burrito
peanut butter anything


now i'm hungry again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## melozburngr (May 2, 2005)

I love ranch dressing, I eat it on everything, from burgers to salads, pizza, chicken fingers.. you name it.. I am soooo weird.  I even like it on my fries.  lol   

my FAVORITE type of food is Italian..  that or Mexican.. I'm a big fan of hot stuff, so Mex would prob be my fav fav, but I like italian a lot too...no low carb for me!  Bring on the PASTA!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

I  love peanut butter 
I love chesse pizza 
I like eating burgers


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 2, 2005)

Pasta 
Sushi
Salad 
Cakes


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

ANYTHING from this fab Vegetarian restaurant near my work called the Teapot.

I also love Tofutti Cuties & Vegan Carrot Cake.


----------



## Jessica (May 2, 2005)

OK, I LOVE LOVE LOVE food so I can't say that I have one single favorite:
Japanese
Mexican (both Tex-Mex & Interior)
Chinese
Vietnamese
good ole southern cookin'


----------



## Shawna (May 2, 2005)

Vietnamese........we used to have this wicked all you can eat vietnamese buffet in town and I ate there almost every day.  The family moved back to Vietnam though.  It was the best food.  Mmmmm, hot and sour soup, spring rolls, peanut sauce, damn, now I'm craving it again.


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 2, 2005)

*****


----------



## AlliSwan (May 2, 2005)

Sushi (eel especially)
Pizza Hut Cheese PAN PIZZA 
Pickles
Pad Thai
D'Lites ice cream (low carb but sooooo good even my boyfriend likes it!)
Krispy Kreme hot glazed

Oh my god I can feel myself gaining weight just thinking about my not-allowed foods!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

If Im cooking it depends...

My fav restaurant closed down but the only thing I EVER ate there was chicken sorrentino...Chicken with eggplant, prosciuto and mozzerella in a francese sauce...it was to die for...

I love italian food, chinese food..and unfortuntely my ex's mothers good ole collard greens and fried chicken...and just about anything she made that wasnt intestinal or chitterlands...
Southern cookin is amazing!!

Any vegtable..I love them all ok two exceptions - beets and radishes..


----------



## niecypiecy (May 2, 2005)

chicken pita from the Pita Pit
haagen dazs ice cream
lindor chocolate
gooseberries
mom's homemade tomato turkey soup


god....I could go on forever really....there is a reason I need to loose weight....I love food too much ~lol~


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 3, 2005)

I LOVE lumpia *eggrolls, the small brown crispy ones* OH MY GOD. Those are so delicious.

I also LOOOOVVVEEEE these special kind of chicken wings, they are like gravy covered dark color chicken, and OH MY GOD those are yummy too.

I alsssooo LOVE rice cakes with this kind of ground up pork called in fried vietnamese uhm... Cha Lua??? But yeah. I LOVEEE IT.

2/3 of these are dishes my filipina friend had on her birthday, I'm in love and now my mom can make them. AHhhh.

Hot Cheetos are great too.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 3, 2005)

i love italian food. but my favorite,. and 100% unhealthy snack food is french fries. i have a huge weakness for them . my boyfriend tells me im a garbage disposal for french fries.

yellow curry chicken. or any kind of curry (thats mild) is freaking tasty/


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 3, 2005)

UME...japanese pickled plum, which alot of people HATE...but hey, more for me!!!!!


----------



## jasper17 (May 3, 2005)

Pepperoni pizza, sushi, salt and vinegar potato chips and buffalo chicken strips from Hooters.


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_peanut sauce, damn, now I'm craving it again._

 
OMG thats the best sauce ever! I make it at home and I eat it on everything...even on a steak....so fu*kin delicious...


----------



## martygreene (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ANYTHING from this fab Vegetarian restaurant near my work called the Teapot.

I also love Tofutti Cuties & Vegan Carrot Cake._

 
Teapot Kosher Vegan Chinese, up on... what is it, 16th? Just down the block from the Group Health Credit Union? Where do you work my dear? I used to live right around there!


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

Jamaican, Thai, Vietnamese, Indian, and Italian food!!  LOVE macaroni and cheese, have a WICKED sweet tooth so pastries are pretty high up there on my list =)


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2005)

" OMG thats the best sauce ever! I make it at home and I eat it on everything...even on a steak....so fu*kin delicious..."

How do you make it at home?  Is it hard?  MMMMMMMM, peanut sauce.  I usually just buy it from the store, but I would love to know how to make it.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

Gnocchi.. my absolute favorite.  My Nonna and my mom make it better than anyone!  I'm at school now, so sometimes my mom will make a ton of it and freeze the pasta and her sauce so I can enjoy it here once in a while.  Oh man, now I'm craving it!


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

Gnocchi.. my absolute favorite.  My Nonna and my mom make it better than anyone!  I'm at school now, so sometimes my mom will make a ton of it and freeze the pasta and her sauce so I can enjoy it here once in a while.  Oh man, now I'm craving it!


----------



## berri_yumz (Oct 18, 2007)

sushi
spaghetti
padthai (YUMMY~~)
boba
fish tacos XD


----------



## frocher (Oct 18, 2007)

......


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 18, 2007)

i loove thai food especially phad thai and these wontons that the Thai place by me makes omg its sooo good!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 18, 2007)

Raw spinach
Sashimi
Borsht
Blueberries
Reeses Peanut Butter Cups
Cilantro and Vietnamese Basil
Fresh Heirloom Tomatoes
Bell Pepper
really good Vodka

really black rye bread that is crusty

radishes


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 18, 2007)

Soul Food: Greens, Black eyed peas, Macaroni & Cheese
Italian: pretty much everything
Mexican: pretty much everything without Sour Cream, Guacamole, hot salsa
Salads: pasta, spinach, cesear,chinese chicken
Chinese, Japanese, Vietnamese and Korean: varies
*Sweets!* I love sweets: Red Velvet Cake, Apple Pie, Peach cobbler, Fruit
I'm a new Lemon Squares - convert.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 18, 2007)

Potatoes In any form, I LOVE french fries. 

Beef fried rice from a Chinese place by my boyfriends house.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 18, 2007)

Soul Food- Ditto MsCuppyCakes plus rice and gravy, ribs, cabbage, fried chicken, sweet potato pie, apple pie, ice tea
Chinese-I love all of it. 
Italian-NY style pizza with the oil on the waxed paper, lasagna
Mexican-I love Chipotle, I really do.
Vietnamese-Pho, Spring Rolls
African- West African Jollof Rice
Jamaican-Rice and Peas, Curry Chicken, Beef Patty, Jerk Chicken, Stew Beef, I love it, I love it.
Latin- Arroz con Pollo, Beans and Rice-Puerto Rican Style


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 19, 2007)

mexican food. 
my mom's potato soup. Creamy, with chunks of potato, celery, cheddar cheese and bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




chili
bacon cheddar fries
pepperoni/provolone cheese bagel melts
french toast
grits with sugar
bacon/burnt sausage patties or kielbasi
soul food (fried chicken/mashed potatoes/green beans/sweet potato pie)
lays kettle chips
mcdonalds fries dipped in ice cream
DONUTS
banana chocolate chip muffins
chewy oats and honey granola bars
special k strawberry snack bites
SMORES POP TARTS
coffee cake
coffee
these double chocolate cookies my stepdad makes OMG
Godiva chocolate covered strawberries
white rice with sugar on top
hot krispy kremes (doesn't it seem like u can eat 5 without even noticing) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cupcakes!!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 19, 2007)

-Vegan chili
-Veggie sushi
-Cookies
-Japanese candy!


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 19, 2007)

filipino, italian and JAPANESE food<333 ugh this is making me hungry.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 19, 2007)

Freschetta Sauce Stuffed Pizza.

Oh yes. It's rare around these parts though; I thought it was extinct until I saw an ad for it in a local flyer. 

I also love gnocchi with tomato cream and mozarella, Lasagna hamburger helper, Culver's Bacon Butter Burgers, Fried Tofu wedges in peanut sauce, grapes, and Dark Chocolate anything. There's more, but I had to stop before I got crazy and started a midnight raid on the fridge.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 19, 2007)

Shrimp fried rice, pizza, chocolate covered nuts, chocolate ice cream, corn, macaroni and cheese, fried chicken, soft shell crab, corn grits.  

Carbs and chocolate.  That's all I need apparently.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 19, 2007)

how about biscuits from Red lobsters? and cornbread..


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

Egg rolls and hot chocolate, but not together.


----------



## user79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I love food! I love cooking and baking as well. My fav cuisines are Moroccan, Thai, and French.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Egg rolls and hot chocolate, but not together._

 
mmm egg rolls. MMM!


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

.....


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

......


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Oh and hot wings with celery and carrots and blue cheese dressing. This thread makes me want to call my girlfriends over this weekend to eat a bunch of comfort food.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Want to come over CantAffordMAC, you sound like my kind of eater._

 
lol, I'm there! I could eat all day...I think my biggest worry is being fat when I get older (seriously) lol. I had these fries earlier, with cheddar and mozzarella and bacon. 





LOL


----------



## frocher (Oct 20, 2007)

.......


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol, I'm there! I could eat all day...I think my biggest worry is being fat when I get older (seriously) lol. I had these fries earlier, with cheddar and mozzarella and bacon. 





LOL_

 
mmmmmmmm fries with chesser and mozzarella!! sound like heaven to me!!

well my fave food  
American: steaks, burgers and texas fries (tgi fridays, chillis etc) mmmmmm
Mexican: tacos and enchiladas
Italian: everything from pastas to pizza's to lasagne
Indian: love the curries
Chinease: everything from spring rolls to chicken fried rice 
i also like jacket potaotes with cheese and beans, roast chicken, NANDOS!!, mcdonalds, sandwiches (club sandwich with fries!!) and i also love my mom's food and all arabic food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am not a fan of chocolates but bring on the strawberry cheescake and i will have chocolates once in a while.
my fave drinks are Hot- tea, hot chocolate (tiny pieces of marshamallows!) Cold-cocacola ALL the way!!
wow thats a long list..i love my food! im not hard to please am i??


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to sound like a big heffer BUT I absolutely LOVE fried foods!  Fries, fried chicken, egg rolls/lumpia/spring rolls!  

My favorite ethnic food is Italian!  I love eating pasta and sauce!  Gosh, all this food talk is making me hungry!

I also love to eat sweets/desserts!  What girl doesn't?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

funnel cake.

oh my GOD.


----------



## frocher (Oct 20, 2007)

.......


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_funnel cake.

oh my GOD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Oh and Indian Fry Bread with butter and honey. Ah fair food, gotta lover it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol you two are making me laugh!!! 
who doesn't love food!!!!!
mmmmmmmm


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 21, 2007)

all food is good. i looove it.

but i love my viet food. mmmm


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 21, 2007)

My ex-workmate made some Sweet Potato Pie a few weeks ago on his last day (he's from Philadelphia), and Jeebus, it was good! I snatched some to bring home and heated it up with ice cream... Yuuum. It was my first time eating it, obviously.

My favourites:
Boil Up- Pork bones, puha (like a swamp asparagus, according to Wikipedia it tastes similar to chard when cooked- whatever the hell chard is), dough boys and potatoes boiled together in one big ass pot. SO GOOD. Tastes even better the next day. Serve with rewana bread, tasty.
Steamed Pudding of any kind
Pork ribs with copious amounts of bbq sauce
Cannelloni with ricotta, spinach and pine nuts
Southern Fried Chicken... Actually, any kind of chicken
Falafel with lots of natural, unsweetened yoghurt and humus
BREAD. I loves bread
Ice Cream of all kinds
Potato chips. I have a serious weakness for them
And just a good ole' homestyle hangi- chicken, potatoes, kumara, pumpkin, looots of stuffing... Mmmm.

I'm a food junkie. It's so good.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_how about biscuits from Red lobsters? and cornbread.._

 
Not too sure about those, but bisbuits from Popeyes are the shit!


----------



## misfitsdollie (Oct 22, 2007)

mint chocolate chip ice ream w/ melted peanut butter!
any pizza w/o meat
dark chocolate
veggie burger with LOTS of onions,mustard,ketchup and pickles
everything bagel from dunkin donuts with cream cheese
fruity pebbles
shrimp cocktail (when i cheat =x)
bbq chips
too many more, i LOVE food!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 24, 2007)

Since I'm Mexican, Its all about Mexican food for me! I haven't been in the States in FOREVER so my fave food list could go on and on and on!!!! Seriously!!!! I would kill for some In-n-Out right about now.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Not too sure about those, but bisbuits from Popeyes are the shit!_

 
Lulz...bisbuits.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 26, 2007)

Sushi Sushi And Sushi Again!!!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 26, 2007)

Anything Japanese!
Sushi
Pocky
Tofu
Maccaroni
and anything peanutbutter ^___^


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_mexican food. 
my mom's potato soup. Creamy, with chunks of potato, celery, cheddar cheese and bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chili
bacon cheddar fries
pepperoni/provolone cheese bagel melts
french toast
grits with sugar
bacon/burnt sausage patties or kielbasi
soul food (fried chicken/mashed potatoes/green beans/sweet potato pie)
lays kettle chips
mcdonalds fries dipped in ice cream
DONUTS
banana chocolate chip muffins
chewy oats and honey granola bars
special k strawberry snack bites
SMORES POP TARTS
coffee cake
coffee
these double chocolate cookies my stepdad makes OMG
Godiva chocolate covered strawberries
white rice with sugar on top
hot krispy kremes (doesn't it seem like u can eat 5 without even noticing) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cupcakes!!!!_

 
well she pretty much typed my list up for me!! I LOVVEE mcdonalds french fries dipped in their strawberry shakes. my boyfriend is totally disgusted by it..


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 26, 2007)

the red lobster biscuits!! they are called "Cheddar bay biscuits" and they are the only reason i like going there!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_the red lobster biscuits!! they are called "Cheddar bay biscuits" and they are the only reason i like going there!!_

 
i know right. I don't like seafood too much but the quality of their food kinda sucks. except for those bangin "bisbuits"


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 26, 2007)

I love:


Jamaican food (the land of my birth) 
Some Trini food 
Indian food (Tandoori salmon (Yum-oh) 
Middle Eastern food 
Mac N Cheese (Southern Style) 
Potato Salad (Southern Style) 
Tomatoes from Brio 
Oh yeah, Meatballs (Turkey)


----------



## threelittlebirds (Oct 27, 2007)

I live to eat and I am such a foodie!  Food/drink creation and consumption, my other obsession besides cosmetics!

Korean BBQ, my ultimate craving
Persian food...I love it all.
lamb tikka masala w/ garlic naan
Greek food...I love it all!
Pho and Rice Vermicelli
A good mixed greens salad
Butternut squash risotto
fresh, homemade pasta
fish tacos
sashimi/poke
summer rolls (vietnamese rice paper stuffed with goodness) w/ the peanut sauce and tons of seeded chili!
pretty much any dessert I can think of, I love.
summer fruits -- watermelon, white peaches/nectarines, plums, rainier cherries, pineapple, mango, lychee


ok, I should stop now before my list gets too long.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 27, 2007)

Sushi! and Assyrian Food!!!!!


----------



## msmack (Oct 27, 2007)

Fresh Pineapple!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i know right. I don't like seafood too much but the quality of their food kinda sucks. except for those bangin "bisbuits" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cheap food that is expensive. I don't really like their food, sometimes I can handle the breaded shrimp, but other than that... eh. only the cheessee biscuits pleaasseee


----------



## kimmy (Oct 29, 2007)

sushi (especially crunchy shrimp rolls, ninja rolls and baby dynamite)
hush puppies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bloomin' onions from outback steakhouse? yes, pls.
and pretty much any mexican food.
i really like cilantro on pretty much everything, too.

and taco bell's burrito and taco supremes...my daily foodz.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Oct 29, 2007)

Mexican food!
Jimmy John's veggie subs
Avocado and asparagus sushi
Baked macaroni and cheese
French toast
Waffles
Scrambled eggs with cheese
Fettuccine alfredo
Caesar salad
Broccoli and cheddar cheese soup
Grilled cheese sandwiches
Tomato, basil, and gin soup
Mashed potatoes
Pita Pit feta cheese pita w/extra olives and honey mustard
White pizza with black olives
Vegetable lo-mein
Vegetable fried rice
Spinach and artichoke dip
Guacamole
Green and black olives stuffed with blue cheese
Tomatoes and mozzarella with balsamic vinegar
French fries
Salt and vinegar chips
BBQ chips

As for sweets I love...
Red velvet cupcakes or cake with cream cheese frosting
Chocolate mousse
Mint chocolate chip ice cream
Haribo gummie bears
Freshly baked chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Hilly (Oct 29, 2007)

Funnel Cakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 30, 2007)

I love to eat! Mine are 
This chicken  gnocchi soup my mom makes.
Tuscan cheese spread from applebees.
Cheese sticks.
Boneless BBQ wings.
Pizza
Grilled cheese & tomato soup.
Brocc & cheese soup
beef stew.
grilled chicken & brocc  Fettuccine alfredo
Olive garden salad & breadsticks
harris teeter salad
chilis cheese steak.
and I think that it right now, and im hungry agaain!


----------



## frocher (Nov 9, 2007)

...


----------



## Evey (Nov 9, 2007)

anything good...LOL...seriously

i can eat a jar of peanut butter by myself....mmmm i want some peanut butter now...


----------

